# Honda S2000 Air Filter (Includes Video)



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, after doing a search on the forum about the S2000 air filter, I popped down to ECP and got one for £15.

The noise it makes is loud, but I don't think I could ever get bored of VROOOOOOOOMMMM PTSHHHHHH! 

I noticed that no one on here had posted a video of what it sounds like.. So...



And a picture...









Cheers

Jake


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

as good as it may perform it is fugly..... should of spent the £40 odd and got the K&N version .


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Wak said:


> as good as it may perform it is fugly..... should of spent the £40 odd and got the K&N version .


Haaa i agreed on that! Good old Jap Fashion! K&N For me, on the list of things i need to get this weekend


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Wak said:


> as good as it may perform it is fugly..... should of spent the £40 odd and got the K&N version .


second that :lol:
Nick.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, you really need the K&N one: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=314535&hilit=+filter

:roll:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the K&N S2000 filter. Great upgrade for the cost


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah I did know about the k&n one. But for £15. I wasn't complaining ha. Also not too bothered about under the hood for now. Just happy with the sound it makes 

Jake.


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wak said:


> as good as it may perform it is fugly..... should of spent the £40 odd and got the K&N version .


Hey Wak, what is the digital display I can see in the bottom right?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I got the same cheapo version for mine, really like it so will probably get the k&n one in the near future. I sprayed mine black to make it less fugly


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> I got the same cheapo version for mine, really like it so will probably get the k&n one in the near future. I sprayed mine black to make it less fugly


Got a picture of it sprayed mate? I thought about doing this when i bought it, I have a can of gloss black aerosol in the cupboard


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Whoops, uploaded wrong picture! 

Here it is, piece of cake to do...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you need to change all those purple bolts to green, to match that fugly filter.  And matching zip-ties, too; very impressive... :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I think you need to change all those purple bolts to green, to match that fugly filter.  And matching zip-ties, too; very impressive... :roll:


Eff off! My engine bay will have a complete overhaul soon. Just after I've paid for 2 stag do's, 2 holidays and Glastonbury. Ergh. Imagine how many engine bay bits that lot would pay for!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol:

Probably that lovely-jubby Eliminator turbo Boycie found for just over a grand. Awesome!


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah that looks sweet Brendan! Gonna do that tomorrow! 

Im in the same boat mate, I got 3 Holidays to pay for. One of them being a Road Trip around Europe with a load of mate. So thats gonna be like £500 worth of Petrol! ha.

Jake


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

The K&N S2000 looks good in the bay!


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Howzit37 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > as good as it may perform it is fugly..... should of spent the £40 odd and got the K&N version .
> ...


+1


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Volt meter !


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Where can you find these K&N filters so cheap?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mondo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Probably that lovely-jubby Eliminator turbo Boycie found for just over a grand. Awesome!


I have no idea what one of those is but is sounds awesome :lol: Why would you eliminate your turbo?!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi

I am wanting to put a filter on my 3.2 v6 but there seems loads of options for the 1.8's but not for v6's. So can someone tell me of one that will fit mine. I have seen universal K&N air filters but does that mean they will fit on any car incl mine but are they not as good as ones that are specified for a car. please help

Thanks 
Kit


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

kitcar98 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wanting to put a filter on my 3.2 v6 but there seems loads of options for the 1.8's but not for v6's. So can someone tell me of one that will fit mine. I have seen universal K&N air filters but does that mean they will fit on any car incl mine but are they not as good as ones that are specified for a car. please help
> 
> ...


+1. Is there any advantage of the K&N S2000 filter compatible or beneficial to the 3.2 ?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

im not sure i really dont want to buy a universal one because i want it made for the car. im not sure if all the 1.8 filters are compatible with the 3.2 good if they are then can just buy a 1.8 air filter and fit to the V6 but not going to take the chance. anyone got any ideas??


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

i have only seen the k&n panel filters. i was tempted to buy one but i do really want a cone type one from k&n.


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

kitcar98 said:


> i have only seen the k&n panel filters. i was tempted to buy one but i do really want a cone type one from k&n.


here you go buddy!

http://www.regals-motorsport.co.uk/filt ... 2-05k.html

Jake


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ahh they do make cone filters for the tt V6. Ok thanks for that more expensive than i thought but i will really look into that cheers.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kitcar98 said:


> im not sure i really dont want to buy a universal one because i want it made for the car. im not sure if all the 1.8 filters are compatible with the 3.2 good if they are then can just buy a 1.8 air filter and fit to the V6 but not going to take the chance. anyone got any ideas??


K&N Universal filters will be the same quality as one designed for the car and you may find a universal one fits perfectly for less than a specific design. 
You need to measure the maf diameter and the space without the airbox in and see if any of their universal options would fit.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

okay thanks i was just wondering can i use the tubing that is going to the airbox at the moment and just put a universal cone on the end instead of airbox or do i need to get k&n or aftermarket tubing and then have the cone on the end of that?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

and when it goes in for a service or mot will they say or do anything about the filter. just that i have not changed anything to an aftermarket for an mot or service so not sure what to do. will they just go over it and check that it works or just leave it and do all the other stuff?


----------



## captpicard (Sep 29, 2012)

i fitted a K&N s2000 to my 150hp.................... hated it!!

i could hear the turbo spoillong, but in my opinion for the lower HP, the wak box is best sounding.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

captpicard said:


> i fitted a K&N s2000 to my 150hp.................... hated it!!
> 
> i could hear the turbo spoillong, but in my opinion for the lower HP, the wak box is best sounding.


A smaller turbo does tend to be a bit high pitched in noise, on a 225 its an acquired taste some will like and some wont, on a bigger turbo it tends not to be as wheezy and breathy and less intrusive.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kitcar98 said:


> okay thanks i was just wondering can i use the tubing that is going to the airbox at the moment and just put a universal cone on the end instead of airbox or do i need to get k&n or aftermarket tubing and then have the cone on the end of that?


IMO, its best not to extend tubing to move the filter further away despite the kits out there that to do this, keep the filter close to the maf, get the biggest volume filter you can and if you want extend the oem ducting to get cold air forced in.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Wak

i was just looking at your website and think i am going to do the Wak box and see how that goes

Thanks again
Kit


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi guys sorry for the stupid question but...wouldn't an enclosed induction kit be better than just a simple cone? I know it much depends on the position of the engine, for example on my TF an enclosed cone is the only reasonable choice since the open cone would be nothing but a power soak.

I guess if it's mainly for sounding purposes then it's different


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> Hi guys sorry for the stupid question but...wouldn't an enclosed induction kit be better than just a simple cone? I know it much depends on the position of the engine, for example on my TF an enclosed cone is the only reasonable choice since the open cone would be nothing but a power soak.
> 
> I guess if it's mainly for sounding purposes then it's different


an attempt are logging data against a few setups http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Wak said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys sorry for the stupid question but...wouldn't an enclosed induction kit be better than just a simple cone? I know it much depends on the position of the engine, for example on my TF an enclosed cone is the only reasonable choice since the open cone would be nothing but a power soak.
> ...


Hiya Wak, thanks a lot that's very interesting  you guys are running at 280 bhp?


----------

